# B13 valve cover on a B14



## JesLet (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello guys,

Recently acquired a '95 200SX with 1.6 motor.

I pulled out the spark plug and it has oil, long story short, bought a B13 VC from a '93 Sentra ( GA16DE ) and installed it on my 95 GA16DE.

Here's the problem, I hope it isn't.

I replaced the B13 VC with new gasket, plug seals, and the small rectagular seal. They are Fel-Pro brand to be exact.

The right side of the B13 VC ( timing belt side ) fits fine on my 95, but the 3 holes for the grommet and screws does not align. 

What I did is I filed those 3 hole so it will match to my 95. Valve cover looks fine when installed. 

I haven't started the car yet because I'm waiting for the gasket maker to be dry.

Anyway, anyone had this problem?

Thanks for the input.


----------

